# using elmers glue instead of emulsion



## madpainter (Mar 31, 2007)

i saw on another message board that someone used elmers glue instead of emulsion is this possible? and i have more questions when we use or transparency for our design, and we have our frame with emulsion or glue what is the least amount of light we need how many watts?


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

the one with elmers glue is the amateur way of doing it and it'll never last not to mention the quality of the print wont be so good. also the one with elmers glue isnt made with exposure you have to trace out the wholes with a paint brush and the glue. too time consuming stick to the emulsion its the correct way to do it....


hope this helped


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

once you have the concept, you'll find that there are several ways to acheive a screened print... i've seen plenty of things on youtube and wherever else where people have taken the diy spirit to new levels in screen printing. you could use elmers glue for your stencil and yes, it will be time consuming sitting there with a brush. it will also probably break down after x number of prints. i think the prefered method is mod podge, even though it too is water soluble... i remember someone using an embroidery hoop to stretch their own screen and then mod podge it with a brush to print small designs. 

i started with a 500 watt worklight and a 40 dollar kit from speedball. 

waterbased is definately the way to go for a hobbyist... if you are concerned with production, either spend the money on a great shop setup or spend it on a very large bottle of excederin...


----------

